# mi vuoi?



## millenovecentosettantotto

Salve a tutti!

La mia domanda è la seguente: secondo voi, come si potrebbe tradurre la domanda "_mi vuoi?_" ? Il contesto è quello di una persona innamorata di un'altra, che parlano vicendevolmente.

Io lo tradurrei con "me quieres?" , ma se faccio questa domanda capiscono "mi ami?".

Cosa dite voi?

Grazie 1000!

1978.


----------



## flljob

Sí, se entiende _mi ami_. Yo creía que en italiano _mi vuoi_ es _me deseas_.

Saludos


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

flljob said:


> Sí, se entiende _mi ami_. Yo creía que en italiano _mi vuoi_ es _me deseas_.
> 
> Saludos



Però il problema è che nel testo ci sono proprio entrambe le domande:
mi vuoi? mi desideri?

C'è un altro modo please?

Grazie 1000!

1978


----------



## 0scar

millenovecentosettantotto said:


> "Mi vuio?" io lo tradurrei con "me quieres?" , ma se faccio questa domanda capiscono "mi ami?".



Sí,  "¿Me quieres?" es lo mismo que "Mi ami?"  y "Mi desideri?" es "¿Me deseas?"


----------



## flljob

millenovecentosettantotto said:


> Però il problema è che nel testo ci sono proprio entrambe le domande:
> mi vuoi? mi desideri?
> 
> C'è un altro modo please?
> 
> Grazie 1000!
> 
> 1978



Tal vez: ¿Quieres que esté contigo?, ¿me deseas?


----------



## Larroja

flljob said:


> Tal vez: ¿Quieres que esté contigo?, ¿me deseas?



O magari ¿quieres estar conmigo?, che è meno contorta? Anche se il contorcimento è tipico della situazione in oggetto...


----------



## Geviert

_Volere _non vuol dire _amare_, né in italiano, né in spagnolo. Poiché sono  verbi per esprimere emozioni in situazioni "contorte" (larroja dixit! ), allora magari non si riesce a cogliere la differenza tra di loro. Io direi:

Mi vuoi?  _¿me quieres?  _

se vuoi dire_ mi ami?, _allora dovresti dire _¿me amas?_ Per esprimere, invece, desiderio si può certamente usare il verbo _volere, _ma qui il senso è sempre riferito alla volontà  _in primis_. ¿Me deseas? sarà _mi desideri? _e in questo senso non c'è volontà, ma mancanza, aspirazione, bisogno di qualcosa (o di qualcuno), in senso materiale o immateriale.


----------



## Estopa

millenovecentosettantotto said:


> Però il problema è che nel testo ci sono proprio entrambe le domande:
> mi vuoi? mi desideri?
> 
> C'è un altro modo please?
> 
> Grazie 1000!
> 
> 1978



Un modo abbastanza colloquiale di dire "mi vuoi?" nel senso di "mi desideri?" sarebbe "¿Te pongo?"
Dipende dal registro idiomatico.


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

No, direi che il contesto non è per niente colloquiale o sessuale. Si parla solo di amore ad alto livello! ^_^'


----------



## Estopa

millenovecentosettantotto said:


> No, direi che il contesto non è per niente colloquiale o sessuale. Si parla solo di amore ad alto livello! ^_^'



Entonces se me ocurre:

¿Me anhelas?


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

Estopa said:


> Entonces se me ocurre:
> 
> ¿Me anhelas?



Per capire il senso della frase, tu diresti a una ragazza che ami con tutto il cuore e che vuoi solo il suo bene e da cui non vuoi niente di sessuale (strano ma vero!  ) : "¿Me anhelas?" ?

Attendo con molta curiosità la risposta 


ps. ho dato per scontato che tu sia uomo...


----------



## Estopa

millenovecentosettantotto said:


> Per capire il senso della frase, tu diresti a una ragazza che ami con tutto il cuore e che vuoi solo il suo bene e da cui non vuoi niente di sessuale (strano ma vero!  ) : "¿Me anhelas?" ?
> 
> Attendo con molta curiosità la risposta



Non so cosa dire. Non sarebbe lo stesso in italiano? Se chiedi qualcuno se ti vuole, si potrebbe pensare che non vuoi niente di sessuale?

Di solito per "anhelar" si intende "desiderare con tutto il cuore", ma in un contesto spirituale, "¿mi anhelas?" potrebbe anche significare  "vuoi la comunione delle nostre anime?" 




millenovecentosettantotto said:


> ps. ho dato per scontato che tu sia uomo...


Je, je. No....


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

Estopa said:


> Se chiedi qualcuno se ti vuole, si potrebbe pensare che non vuoi niente di sessuale?



Sì, se il contesto non lo specifica la domanda "mi vuoi?" non determina una situazione a sfondo sessuale. Ma dipende fortemente dal linguaggio del corpo. Magari due fidanzati che si abbracciano e uno dei due dice "mi vuoi?", il significato non è sessuale, ma vuol dire "mi vuoi stretto a te?" , "mi vuoi vicino?", ecc.



Estopa said:


> Di solito per "anhelar" si intende "desiderare con tutto il cuore", ma in un contesto spirituale, "¿me anhelas?" potrebbe anche significare  "vuoi la comunione delle nostre anime?"



mhm, allora per questo "me anhelas" ci devo pensare...grazie del suggerimento.



Estopa said:


> Je, je. No....



Mannaggia, scusa...


----------



## Estopa

millenovecentosettantotto said:


> Sì, se il contesto non lo specifica la domanda "mi vuoi?" non determina una situazione a sfondo sessuale. Ma dipende fortemente dal linguaggio del corpo. Magari due fidanzati che si abbracciano e uno dei due dice "mi vuoi?", il significato non è sessuale, ma vuol dire "mi vuoi stretto a te?" , "mi vuoi vicino?", ecc.



Allora... ¿Anhelas mi presencia?



> Mannaggia, scusa...



Nessun problema!! Il nome suona abbastanza maschile.


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

Estopa said:


> Allora... ¿Anhelas mi presencia?



Bello! Mi piace! 

Por fin!

Grazie!


----------



## Estopa

millenovecentosettantotto said:


> Bello! Mi piace!
> 
> Por fin!
> 
> Grazie!



¡El parto de los montes! 

Encantada si he podido ayudarte.


----------



## 0scar

*querer*
tr.* Amar*, tener cariño, voluntad o inclinación a alguien o algo.
*querer**2**.*
m. Cariño,* amor*.
*cariño*
*. *m. Inclinación de* amor* o buen afecto que se siente hacia alguien o algo.

(DRAE)


----------



## flljob

Geviert said:


> _Volere _non vuol dire _amare_, né in italiano, né in spagnolo. Poiché sono  verbi per esprimere emozioni in situazioni "contorte" (larroja dixit! ), allora magari non si riesce a cogliere la differenza tra di loro. Io direi:
> 
> Mi vuoi?  _¿me quieres?  _
> 
> se vuoi dire_ mi ami?, _allora dovresti dire _¿me amas?_ Per esprimere, invece, desiderio si può certamente usare il verbo _volere, _ma qui il senso è sempre riferito alla volontà  _in primis_. ¿Me deseas? sarà _mi desideri? _e in questo senso non c'è volontà, ma mancanza, aspirazione, bisogno di qualcosa (o di qualcuno), in senso materiale o immateriale.



Cuando menos en México, a menos que seas un gran cursi ridículo, dirías _te amo_. Lo normal es decir _te quiero_. Te amo solo se usa en literatura y en contextos ridículamente cursis.

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

flljob said:


> Cuando menos en México, a menos que seas un gran cursi ridículo, dirías _te amo_. Lo normal es decir _te quiero_. Te amo solo se usa en literatura y en contextos ridículamente cursis.
> 
> Saludos


 
Igual en Argentina.
En el contexto de amor filial y paternal también es siempre _te quiero_, es aun menos probable decir_ te amo._


----------



## Geviert

Penso che la mancanza di distinzione tra le emozioni e i loro atti linguistici dipenda principalmente, nel castigliano latino-americano (e non solo direi), da fattori estralinguistici, meglio rimanere in ambito meno contorto (Larroja ha già detto).


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> Penso che la mancanza di distinzione tra le emozioni e i loro atti linguistici dipenda principalmente, nel castigliano latino-americano (e non solo direi), da fattori estralinguistici, meglio rimanere in ambito meno contorto (Larroja ha già detto).



No te entiendo:
Todos los que han dicho que en algún país americano (No existe el castellano latino-americano, como mucho existirían docenas de castellanos latino-americanos. Pero ésta es una discusión que ya conoces de mucho tiempo ¿Verdad?) se dice "Te quiero" están corroborando que es exactamente igual que en España.
El problema aquí es que 1978 está pidiendo otras formas para no repetirse en el texto que está traduciendo. Y como puedes ver la discusión surge porque ninguna de las propuestas gusta lo suficiente.

Larroja se refería con lo de "contorto" a que la frase no era lo suficiente natural, de hecho la que propuso tenia exactamente el mismo verbo que la que estaba corrigiendo.




Sea como sea: El verbo en español es "querer" y, en menor grado "amar", que casi siempre resultará cursi


----------



## 0scar

Foristas españoles discutiendo el tema _querer versus amar_: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=10775&page=2

Resumen: 


> En España es más común el usar el verbo "querer" en vez de "amar", significan lo mismo. (de Valladolid)
> 
> Puedes decir "te quiero, mamá", pero no "te amo, mamá" (de España )
> 
> Así que amar/querer a tu esposa, pero lo mejor es que a tus amigas solo las quieras (de Zaragoza)
> 
> Tal vez amar es más intenso pero a mi me parece un poco cursi decir: te amo. (de Valladolid)
> 
> Así que en España: to love=querer (a amigos, parejas...). Yo jamás diría "te amo" salvo que estuviera escribiendo una poesía, es demasiado cursi (para nosotros, o al menos para mí). (de Madrid)


----------



## honeyheart

Yo creo que para decir "mi vuoi?" usando "querer" sin que se entienda como "mi vuoi bene?", haría falta agregarle algo al verbo para desambiguarlo, como por ejemplo: "¿me quieres para ti?".

Sugiero además, ya que se mencionó el verbo "anhelar", esta otra opción: "¿me ansías?".


----------



## Massimo_m

honeyheart said:


> Yo creo que para decir "mi vuoi?" usando "querer" sin que se entienda como "mi vuoi bene?", haría falta agregarle algo al verbo para desambiguarlo, como por ejemplo: "¿me quieres para ti?".



  In questi casi, ancor più di quando si traduce all'italiano, naturalmente intervengo sempre con molta prudenza e soprattutto guardo le traduzioni dei madrelingua. 
Mi sembra però che questa soluzione sia davvero ottima, rispetto alle altre proposte: conserva il verbo più vicino all'italiano "volere", ma lo spoglia d'ogni possibile ambiguità con l'equivalente del nostro  "amare".


----------



## Pítuli

yo diría sólo ¿me quieres?, el ¿anhelas mi presencia? me suena a novela romántica, quiza en otro país no pero en españa creo que nos sonaría así... 

Y si es amor "ad alto livello", pues luego ¿me amas?


----------

